# WMP immer maximiert starten?



## Leckerlie (11. März 2011)

Hey Leute 

Bin grad daran am verzweifeln meinen Windows Media Player dazu zu überreden immer maximiert zu starten -.-
Hab nbisschen gegoogelt, leider ohne erfolg 

Hat da vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung was ich meinen Media Player sagen muss damit er auf mich hört? 

lg


----------



## Tikume (11. März 2011)

VLC nutzen und in den EInstellungen unter Video Vollbild anhaken.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (13. März 2011)

Ich glaube, dass der WMP sowas nicht unterstütz


----------



## Bluescreen07 (13. März 2011)

Windows Media Player von der Taskleiste lösen
Auf das Windowslogo klicken und im suchfeld Windows Media Player eingeben
mit dem Mauszeiger über den Eintrag "Windows Media Player" gehen
Rechte Maustaste klicken und Eigenschaften auswählen
und dem Menüpunkt "Verknüpfungen" --> Ausführen: auf maximiert stellen
dann kann man den Player wieder an die Taskleiste heften


----------



## Leckerlie (15. März 2011)

Danke Bluescreen, funktioniert!


----------

